# A better boarding ladder



## bagger (May 19, 2009)

I am looking for a better scuba diving boarding ladder for my boat and was wondering what others are using. I have 186CC boat that has a small swim platform and a 2 step folding ladder. It is not very user friendly unless you are in 3’ of water. Forget it if you have any scuba gear on. Here is what mine looks like.


----------



## bagger (May 19, 2009)

I am looking for a better scuba diving boarding ladder for my boat and was wondering what others are using. I have 186CC boat that has a small swim platform and a 2 step folding ladder. It is not very user friendly unless you are in 3’ of water. Forget it if you have any scuba gear on. Here is what mine looks like.
View attachment 347546


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

David or Daniel Scallan formerly (Breeze Fabricators on here) a call for a durable custom ladder, looks good too!

Daniel Scallan
David Scallan

850 554 9366
850 554 9365


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I have the same issue I'm mulling over now.

I have an open transom on a 23' cuddy cabin with single outboard and currently no platform/ladder at all. Would like to put a robust platform, maybe a bit oversized, on the port side of the motor that will support a dive ladder. All the platforms I've found online are not very "robust" and not structurally configured to support a removable dive ladder. It would be nice as well the platform could fold up somehow to be somewhat out of the way for fishing. (I have a trim tab there to be cognizant of as well)

Maybe a local fabricator could come up with something?


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

jjam said:


> View attachment 347554
> 
> 
> View attachment 347562
> ...


How much did that run you, if you don't mind my asking. (Don't have to be exact ... a general range is fine)


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

AndyS said:


> I have the same issue I'm mulling over now.
> 
> I have an open transom on a 23' cuddy cabin with single outboard and currently no platform/ladder at all. Would like to put a robust platform, maybe a bit oversized, on the port side of the motor that will support a dive ladder. All the platforms I've found online are not very "robust" and not structurally configured to support a removable dive ladder. It would be nice as well the platform could fold up somehow to be somewhat out of the way for fishing. (I have a trim tab there to be cognizant of as well)
> 
> Maybe a local fabricator could come up with something?


Andy, 

See his first post and my reply!

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f45/better-boarding-ladder-408194/

Jimmy


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

AndyS said:


> How much did that run you, if you don't mind my asking. (Don't have to be exact ... a general range is fine)


The fab/swim ladder done at the same time new motor installed by breeze fab, can't remember break down in price between motor and ladder, shucks, I can't even remember the total price now as it was 2-3 years ago.

Send them a pm or a shout and I'm sure they can give you a ball park cost.

Jimmy


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

I had my two done by Blue Coral. Welding is welding when you know what you want. When coming out of the water, I like an angle of 10-15 Degrees ,flat steps (covered w/ sea deck) and high (35" and wide ,flared parallel 
grab rails ). I can text a pic or two if you send me cell #..


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I had this one custom made. It is top notch. I highly recommend two hand rails if you can fit it. Make sure the steps have some sort of texture to them. Bare tubing will result in a bad slip. 
On the trailer, lowered, mine sits about 4" from the ground (gives me nightmares when backing the boat in, I always check and recheck to make sure it is up).


----------



## bagger (May 19, 2009)

Nice looking ladder. Do you have the name of who ever built it? Also a phone number?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Sorry. He does all of cape horns work. He is always swamped. He did it for me as a favor. Blue coral does great work.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I can tell you that style ladder will run you around $900-$1000


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

I had this done by a guy in south Florida named Doug Zellin. I took measurements, told him what I wanted and he fabbed and shipped it to me. I think the platform was $425 and I got him to put the Armstrong bracket to hold a 3 or 4 rung latter. I opted for 4 rung myself. Total cost was around $675 for everything. 

I looked around locally and Miracle Strip Welding & Marine Services said they would do a platform for $575 + ladder.

Doug was selling generic platforms on eBay also.

Good luck.


----------



## sunrunnercharter (Oct 8, 2009)

I have the same type ladder on my 30 footer, but it has 4 steps. What makes any ladder is the Hand Rails, which you are lacking. Just get a 3 to 4 rung ladder and have some hand rails made and you'll be set.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

This is one of ours in process.


----------

